# Diablo III what do you think?



## DaRoza

As the title says, what do you think of diablo 3. I personally love it, the game brings back memorys of trudging through the ever changing dungeon of diablo and diablo 2. Thoes were the good ol days.


----------



## Jon Liu

I am having a blast playing it! Blizzard has done it again with this game; took long enough, but it certainly is fantastic!


----------



## ls1_sounds

Have they been able to work out the issues with Error 37 from the overloaded servers yet? I haven't had a gaming PC for quite a while now, but Diablo 3 makes me want to build one! I had a lot of fun with its predecessors...


----------



## DaRoza

I have not had any issues since thrusday morning. And this would deffinatly be the game to build a system again, atleast for me.


----------



## gorb

A lot of my friends have been playing it, but I don't really plan on picking it up. I never played Diablo or Diablo 2 either. I still play CS >_>


----------



## Tonto

Same here, not much of a PC gamer, but when they come out with a console version I'll be all over it. I much prefer sitting in my living room with my surround sound than at my PC monitor. Blizzard hasn't said they are going to make a console version, but then again they are not saying they aren't either. I think it would be a very good business move for the company. It would be a top seller IMHO.


----------



## ls1_sounds

I would buy a console version today, if it were available! I haven't done much PC gaming since I started working in front of a computer all day. After coming home from work, I usually don't want to sit in front of a computer all night too! Playing some COD on a console works out just great though.


----------



## DaRoza

I can understand that, I just started my gaming life with the original diablo. But I enjoy my ps3 as well.


----------



## Blaviaflesh

I played diablo II when i was 16 years old. And i my desktop system was broken down due to over heat. I play the game for consecutive 14 hours!! I think i should acquire a new cooler before i play diablo III.


----------



## DaRoza

Computers are much more advanced now than back in diablo 2 days. I remember running at least two systems that we had to reformat the hard drive to get working again.


----------



## gotchaforce

Level 60 wizard, completed hell (most of it solo). Inferno is impossible without grinding so im done with the game.


----------



## gotchaforce

Logged in to message friend playing the game, my char was hacked and had all the items traded off (this happened sometime in the past 24 hours).. If you have ANY intention of playing this game long term then buy an authenticator or download the authenticator for your smartphone. Dont say you werent warned... hackers love hacking battle net accounts.

Also no i wasnt an idiot who logged into some clear phishing email, i imagine it was because i shared that password with other websites and im sure one of those websites was hacked.


----------



## DaRoza

Sorry to here that. I have been on battle net for around 10 years and have never been hacked. Got myself an authenicator about 5 or 6 years ago. So yes I agree, get one.


----------



## ls1_sounds

The authenticator is definitely a good thing to have, and I always use one if it's available. However, the last thing I read about Diablo III was that the hackers were even bypassing them. Possibly by spoofing URLs?


----------



## DaRoza

Blizzard says that there has been no comprmises to accounts with authenicators reported. 100% of them have no protection attached, or so they say.


----------



## gotchaforce

Id like to believe blizzard isnt stupid enough to allow session IDs to be hijacked... i dont think that was a possibillity for me, i have never played a public game, only played games with two close friends.


----------



## DaRoza

In Diablo, I only play with friends and family. All people I know personally.


----------



## adamon

This has to be one of the best games I have played. Well there is slight bias to it actually because I loved playing the second installment of the game, but still you could get a lot of entertainment value from it.

The buzz was huge and actually on some countries, it has been banned due to some morality clauses the game comes with. Not quite sure what to make of it after that but I am guessing that they just could put the hammer down the gamers, still.


----------



## DaRoza

I personaly love the game too, lvl 53 barbarian at the moment and 33 wizard. I love the random events and maps. I also played D1 and D2 so I had a good idea of what I am getting into.


----------



## Infrasonic

I played a lot of D2 back in the day but haven't purchased D3 yet. I watched one of my friends take a Monk to level 10 over the weekend (about 2 hrs) and I have to say they made a lot of improvements. Much less micro-managing with no mana potions, improved inventory system (no 3 slot items), no clicking to pickup gold and when playing with others they can't take your loot from dead enemies amongst other improvements. 

Overall I think they did a great job, the only thing I don't like is that I may have to buy the game and start investing a bunch of time into it!


----------



## DaRoza

Well my only disapointment is, no single player mode. I know why they did it and all but I used to play diablo 2 on my way to school (two hour drive). I cannot do that on D3, other than that the game is great.


----------



## Infrasonic

Good point DaRoza, it would have been great to have a single player mode with LAN play just like D2. Also they limit the multiplayer game size to 4 players unlike D2 which had 8.


----------



## DaRoza

Yea the 4 player is good and bad. 
Pros: less lag 
Less people jumping all over the place.

Con: more help to kill thoes pain in the but guys.

My opinion anyway.


----------



## pharoah

i do like diablo 3 very good game.


----------

